# Games that need a sequel/remake?



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)

What are some games you cant believe dont get more love?

Off the top of my head:

*- Battletoads (NES)*
Yeah yeah Ninja Turtle rip-off but it had personality and originality. The SNES and Arcade sequels were good but lacked the innovation (and grueling difficulty) of the original. I think now is a perfect time for a sequel with the resurgence of the sidescroller (Braid, Limbo, Super Meat Boy, Mega Man 9, Mark of the Ninja, etc).

*- Gargoyles Quest II (NES)*
A spinoff of the classic Ghosts N' Goblins series where you play as the winged red gargoyle(demon). The GB original was solid, and the SNES sequel was pretty and varied. But the NES version imo was best all around. I think if done right this could be a killer sidescroller OR 3rd person game. I would be interested in seeing what they could do with the vibrant art style.

*- Stubbs the Zombie (Xbox)*
Its rare when you finally get the chance to be the bad guy (GTA characters have 'issues'). Its even rarer when you get to be a zombie. This is one of those games that came out too late in a systems life-cycle to make a huge splash. It could be difficult but it had alot of fun ideas. I think there is tons they could do with a sequel if they had a decent budget. The online would be insane.

*- Haunting Starring Polterguy (GEN)*
Another gem not many seemed to have heard of. You are a skateboarder/punk ghost haunting a sleazy rich family. You scare them out of their homes by possessing furniture and other household items or even their family members for a short time. Ghost Master (PS2, PC) and Geist (GC) emulated the ghost possession aspect but lacked the charm, humor, and atmosphere of the originator. I think a 3d version would be very doable with modern technology (no grueling sprite animation) and might even be able to surpass the original. This is a niche gametype that is very open.

- *EarthBound /Mother 2 (SNES)*
Technically there was a sequel released to the GBA as Mother 3, but it was much different than the original version announced as a 3d game for the N64 years ago. Its still surprising Nintendo hasnt shown much interest in such a unique rpg. The SNES version didnt sell well, but over the years has gained a cult following. With Nintendo releasing its new WiiU why not dust off this old title for some variety? 3d or sprite based, it would be a hit.

- *Maniac Mansion (PC, NES)*
One of those oddball classic LucasArts games that seems to just ooze with personality. It did well enough to get a sequel/spinoff(?) 'Day of the Tentacle'(PC) and brief TV series. But then completely disappeared off the radar. With the recent revival the Monkey Island series has received, why not give Maniac Mansion similar treatment?


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Dragon Age 2 (remake). Not because it was a good game, because it was probably the most disappointing sequel in history.


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

I'd go for Stubbs 2. Awesome fun.

Elite 4 is finally coming, as is Carmageddon, which would have been my main arguments for a sequal.


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

*Legacy of kain*
*Might and Magic rpg's*


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

A HD remake of Crash Bandicoot would be great, i doubt they will ever do it though


----------



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)

CeilingStarer said:


> Dragon Age 2 (remake). Not because it was a good game, because it was probably the most disappointing sequel in history.


never played the games, but that does seem to be the popular opinion. EA seems to be rotting Bioware from the inside out.



shammie said:


> I'd go for Stubbs 2. Awesome fun.
> 
> Elite 4 is finally coming, as is Carmageddon, which would have been my main arguments for a sequal.


Theres another Elite coming  ?? And yeah i caught the Carmageddon sequel kickstarter. Cannot wait for that.



Sanctus said:


> *Legacy of kain*
> *Might and Magic rpg's*


Ohh Legacy of Kain came to mind as well. I loved Blood Omen, Soul Reaver was cool but I had no interest in the rest.



Luke688 said:


> A HD remake of Crash Bandicoot would be great, i doubt they will ever do it though


Yeah it is kindof odd how Crash has been absent. Maybe since ND has finished up Drake theyll do more with Crash?



CrimsonTrigger said:


> As for games that could use sequels, I could go for a Star Fox 64 sequel, which means it would be made just like that game and not the other sequels that came out. It's been a while since we've heard from Star Fox.


Agreed. Although the 2 gamecube Starfox games werent terrible, I think fans just want a Rogue Squadron style game again.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I would love to have The Thing remake :clap It could be so much scarier with new engine and graphics.

Serverance : Blade of Darkness too. Great hack and slash. It needs a better story telling...



CeilingStarer said:


> Dragon Age 2 (remake). Not because it was a good game, because it was probably the most disappointing sequel in history.


I agree.


----------



## PWTC (Mar 12, 2012)

Shenmue 3. The first 2 were amazing and the games were originally suppose to be a trilogy, but the third one never got made . Would like to see the first two remade/updated in hd too.



burrito said:


> Yeah it is kindof odd how Crash has been absent. Maybe since ND has finished up Drake theyll do more with Crash?


Also, i think Activision own the ip for crash now, so Sony and ND can't do anything with it unfortunately.


----------



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)

PWTC said:


> Shenmue 3. The first 2 were amazing and the games were originally suppose to be a trilogy, but the third one never got made . Would like to see the first two remade/updated in hd too.
> 
> Also, i think Activision own the ip for crash now, so Sony and ND can't do anything with it unfortunately.


I never got around to playing Shenmue regrettably. I swear i will one of these days lol. Ive heard nothing but praise, I hope its aged well.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

When are we going to get another Chrono game? Chrono Cross was 12 years ago, and that was a retcon anyway.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Star Wars KOTOR and Battlefront.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

18andLife said:


> Star Wars KOTOR and Battlefront.


kotor 3 turned into swtor, battlefront 3 was almost completed before it got scrapped. http://www.gamespot.com/news/battlefront-3-was-99-percent-done-when-canceled-6400833

I'm thinking maybe with the release of wii u, the classics zeldas 1 and 2 should be updated with better graphics but keep the same perspective (ie 1 overheard, 2 sidescrolling). maybe dive deeper into the NES catalog and just re-introduce games that the younger generation didn't get to enjoy for the first time.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Jet moto badly needs a new game. Im critical of old games and think they should stay nostalgia, but that game is STILL damn fun


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Lonely Robot (Dec 4, 2012)

<deleted>


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

A fellow Gladius lover! ^ nice!

Shadow of Rome, the best game ever!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I want Kingdom Hearts 3.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Jedi Knight 
Freespace 2
X-wing vs Tie Fighter


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

NHL 2002
Freelancer
NFS III Hot Pursuit


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

2xtreme.
Gameday nfl.
Soul Blade/Edge.
Dbz bt3.
Twisted metal 2.
Dbz ssw - remake to ps3/360.
nba 2k7.
nba live period.
Jack n Dax.
Mortal Kombat shaolin monks.
Test Drive.
Xmen mutant academy 2.
Xmen 1 psx - side scroller.
spongeBob psx - side scroller.
Megaman side scroller.
Sonic side scroller.
nba ballers 1.
Nba street 3
Spiderman 2
Bashido Blade.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd like to see a full 3D remake of Metal Gear 1 and 2. I'd like to see the fight between Snake and Big Boss, etc. all with the style used in the modern Metal Gear games.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Yet more.




























On the last one, I really have to say that it was only a mediocre fighting game. But it had what was, in my opinion, the coolest cast of playable characters in any fighting game before or since.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

And, again, more!


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Vanquish
Metroid
BioShock 2
Left 4 Dead 2
Dead Island

You guys should try Vanquish its a really good game, came out 2010, its old, only 900,000 sales I think, but high ratings gamestop-9.0


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I thought of StarTropics. I want a sequel, and one that is better than the original sequel. You wield a Yo-yo for goodness's sake! Give me back my yo-yo!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

18andLife said:


> Star Wars KOTOR and Battlefront.


Battlefront 3 needs to be made, KOTOR is probably better off not being made I doubt they'd be able to pull it of properly They need to drop The old republic and make a KOTOR 3 though.

Also

TES: Arena
TES II: Daggerfall

Although they would probably screw up a remake of those.


----------



## Savior (Dec 6, 2012)

A remake of Final Fantasy VII, maaaaaaaaaaann that would be epic !!


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Because free time is my amplest luxury:


----------



## ComeAndSee (Oct 18, 2012)

Half-life 3...


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

None, they ruin every remake.

Unless it's an indie studio doing the remake.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

We won't get a Chrono Trigger remake/sequel because there isn't enough overwrought angst ridden drama for Square Enix.


----------



## heavyrain11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Resident Evil 2 for sure. 

One of my all time favourite games. They remade the first game amazingly for the Gamecube so there's no reason this one couldn't be remade in the same way


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Rahul87 said:


> I'd like to see a full 3D remake of Metal Gear 1 and 2. I'd like to see the fight between Snake and Big Boss, etc. all with the style used in the modern Metal Gear games.


^I'm surprised this hasn't happened already. It would be very cool.

I wish Xenogears would get a remake. It's one of the few games I can think of that truly deserves one.

And I agree OP a sequel to the Gargoyle/Demon's Crest series would be awesome.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

I'd like a remake of Morrowind. I've tried to get into it, but I've never managed. If they could remake it so it had Skyrim's combat/graphics/levelling, that would be awesome.

Also, Ape Escape, and if we're talking about true fantasy land never-ever-gonna-happen, a full remake of all the Pokemon games for all the consoles. That would be so awesome.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

TristanS said:


> I'd like a remake of Morrowind. I've tried to get into it, but I've never managed. If they could remake it so it had Skyrim's combat/graphics/levelling, that would be awesome.
> 
> Also, Ape Escape, and if we're talking about true fantasy land never-ever-gonna-happen, a full remake of all the Pokemon games for all the consoles. That would be so awesome.


There is a team of modders working on porting Morrowind to Skyrim but it probably wont be in a alpha state for a very long time yet.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Monotony said:


> There is a team of modders working on porting Morrowind to Skyrim but it probably wont be in a alpha state for a very long time yet.


And when it's finished, I'm pretty sure my computer won't be able to run it.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Maybe a fallout tactics sequel


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

burrito said:


> never played the games, but that does seem to be Theres another Elite coming  ?? And yeah i caught the Carmageddon sequel kickstarter. Cannot wait for that.


Also Kickstarter - yay for Kickstarter!

http://elite.frontier.co.uk/

Elite: Dangerous - from David Braben.

Also - Thief 4. I haven't played the new Hitman, which I hear has been dumbed down. If Thief 4 suffers a similar fate, I'm going for them with a blackjack.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Day-Z 

Though technically it was a mod for a game.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

I agree on the Resident Evil 2 remake for Xbox 360/720.

Also let's get a high-tech Mario Kart for a modern console.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Sphere said:


> It's already been made, release is very soon. Have you not heard of Day-z standalone?


Really?! I have got to get that. I'd prefer it if they released it on the Xbox to because my Pc is too crap to play Day-Z properly.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Goopus said:


> Also let's get a high-tech Mario Kart for a modern console.


No chance of ever getting it on a modern console, Nintendo has the rights to it.

*pops collar*


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Sphere said:


> It's already been made, release is very soon. Have you not heard of Day-z standalone?
> 
> My top choices would be
> 
> ...


First person, and those two games are _far_ from crap.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

TristanS said:


> I'd like a remake of Morrowind. I've tried to get into it, but I've never managed. If they could remake it so it had Skyrim's combat/graphics/levelling, that would be awesome.


imagine all the stuff they could cut out of it


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Dungeon Keeper 3


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

The Sleeping Dragon said:


> Dungeon Keeper 3


Right on.


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

Folklore.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

Heavy Rain


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Legend of Dragoon


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

ComeAndSee said:


> Half-life 3...


I'm surprised it took a page and a half for someone to mention Half Life 3.

Maybe Red Dead Redemption, or The Walking Dead even though they've already said there will be a season 2. Also, a Pokemon Snap 2.

I'd be super interested if they ever remade some Zelda games into 3d versions.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Bulletstorm.
Beyond Good and f'n Evil.


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm not religious. I want to believe there's a Half life 3 but I lack faith. 

Seriously it was be awesome, but I'm expecting another Duke Nukem before I see HL 3.

And yes, RDR was one of the best stories ever told in game form.


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

Secret of mana(snes), or Seiken Densetsu 3(super famicom). Shadow run for Genisis would also be on my list. I would love to see 2013 versions of those. I do know they are making a new shadow run game but I haven't seen much about it.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Mass Effect 3. They should make Mass Effect 4 where they rebuild Commander Shepard again...


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

The Sleeping Dragon said:


> Dungeon Keeper 3


 :nw 100% yes, dungeon keeper 2 was one of the best games i ever played.


----------



## xrueses (Dec 13, 2012)

Grim Fandango 2


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Advent Rising: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advent_Rising

And "Rise of Nations: Rise of Legends".There is a history-based sequel if i remember right, but i dislike it, fantasy one (like this one) would be so much better.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

ActRaiser.

Combine nation-building with adventuring? Yes, please - although they'd probably make it 3D and make it suck.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Pokemon Snap 2 plz


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

StreetWiseHercules said:


> Pokemon Snap 2 plz


I could actually see that game working and being successful with the new Wii U with the tablet controller. Great idea.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been dreaming about it for years


----------

